# blocked tubes and loosing weight for ivf



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

hi everyone im a newbie, just thought i would share with you where we are at x we have been tryinv for a family for 9 years! After keeping on at my gp for nearly 8 yrs telling them i new there was something wrong they sent me  to a consultant i was diagnosed with pcos. I was given clomid, which didnt make me feel very special. He gave me clomid and said he would also send me for a laparoscopy aswell,but he ssaid hopefully the clomid would work. The cloimid didnt work so had to have the laparoscopy. I was told i have endo, pcos and both my tubes are blocked and the only way we could try and concieve is with ivf! As you can imagine we are devastated. They said im too over weight to qualify for ivf on the nhs. I have lost 2 and a half stone so far on slim fast. I have about another 3 stone  to go!!! I am really really struggling to come to terms with this, and my poor partner just doesnt no what to say or do. And everyone around me at the mo is preg!! I feel crawling in a hole and not  coming out  lol    thankyou for reading my story x


----------



## bubble love (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh Hope don't give up muffin. 

I feel for you as I too was given the run around from my GP for about 4 years before they actually did a lap & dye and found out I had blocked tubes!! I to am having to loose weight which is pushing me over the edge.. I've given the ciggis up so that cost me another stone ON! 

I wonder how many others there are in our situation.. Prob lots & lots but the support on here is amazing and once you've had a few reply you'll feel alot better.. trust me.

Just keep thinking of a baby you so want and the weight shall drop off you... You've done the hardest loosing 2 and half stone so Congrats to you girl!! 

Take Care
Bubbles x


----------



## OneDayAtATime (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Hope, so sorry to hear the sadness you're going through. Didn't want to read your post and not say anything. We've all got our own story here but everyone understands what it's like when it feels that everyone else is pregnant, everyone is super supportive and lovely xxx


----------



## Flozzie (Aug 5, 2010)

I love your username and I think that tells us a lot about your mindset so don't give up  Besides, we won't let you 

We're all in this together and you've just gained yourself the *best *support network


----------



## maisymai (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi welcome
Im sorry to hear your story i have POF and struggle with my weight to well done for losing 2 stone thats fantastic   you have found the greatest support site there are such lovely people on here it was the best thing i have done in a long time joining this site it has given me great inspiration i hope u feel the same keep posting and pop in the chat room some evening its great to talk    Maisymai


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

awe thanks everyone, its so nice to speak to people who really do understand x thankyou x ive just found out that my cousin is preg and all my family new except me. My mum said they didnt no how to tell me. I can totally understand that but i feel so hurt :-( my boss has told me today she is preg, she said she wanted to tell me 
before anyone else, which is really sweet. And i am dead happy for all these preg people , i no this might sound bad but im cutting myself off from everyone because i dont no how to deal with it. Me and my other half have booked to go away for xmas as i feel like i dont belong with all my family because something is missing from my life and they all have there own families :-( sorry to rant on but its so nice to get this weight off me and all the feelings i have . Thanks everyone x x has anyone had or have blocked tubes and conceived? Or goinv through the process? What has your consultant advised? Anyone been to bcrm? Im so scared they will say they will have to remove my tubes ad ive read the toxic fluid  will stop the ivf from working? X x


----------



## Flozzie (Aug 5, 2010)

Having blocked tubes isn't the end, Hope.  Honest   I've known I've had blocked tubes for a few years now (look at my signature) and it came as a bit of a relief to be honest.  I just knew something was wrong and, when it was pin-pointed, I felt able to get help with finding a solution.  Plenty of people go on to conceive so don't worry yourself.  I too lost weight at about the same time as my lap & dye (five stone for me, it took 9 months on WeightWatchers) and it was one of the best things I ever did - for my self-esteem as much as anything.

Not all blocked tubes are fluid-filled.  It's called hydrosalpinx.  I'm pretty sure you'd have been told if yours were and you'd probably be referred to discuss having them removed to aid any likely IVF.  If you've been told IVF is the light at the end of your tunnel, then there's a chance for you.  That's all you need right now.  A chance to know things can be different and your dream of being a Mum is still there.

We're on our first IVF cycle and I've just had my egg collection today.  The future is bright and science is a wonderful thing, you'll see    It might take us a bit more hard work than other people but the way we grow as individuals along the way really is something else.


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks x i do have hydrosalpinx so i fear the worst    but.your advice and support is amazing x x good luck to you hun x


----------



## Flozzie (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you and good luck to you too      You're on the right road now


----------



## bubble love (Apr 29, 2010)

Hope I have hydrosalpinx and I'm having a small operation end of September to try draining and occulasion (stapleing) I've been told by my consultant that this is what's required prior to IVF so that no fluid that could run won't run into the womb and wash out let alone cause infection whilst i'm going through treatment. Hope this helps ease your worries, i know how you feel but if this is the BEST routie it's one I must go down before I start my first cycle of IVF. 

I would love to hear of anyone who's had it done and did get a BFP with first time!! I'm 36 and i'm worried it's all going to go soooo wrong as everything else has!

I would like to wish you all the very best for the future and all your treatments

Bubbles xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello and  to Fertility Friends

Wow, you have done so well. You've come this far with your weight loss, you can do this   
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also ask for access to our weight loss support area if you would like:

*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE
You can fill out this simple form to ask the Admin team for access to Belly Buddies x http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks so m
uch bubble love. I really hope everything works for you x and thanks ceri for all the  info! I wish i had found this website before !


----------



## Nah (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to here too, you've done brilliantly loosing weight. Its hard work at times isn't it, i too had to loose weight to qualify and at times all i wanted to do was eat chocolate!! But eventually you will get to your goal, i joined slimming world just for a few weeks until i really got the hang of it, its not easy though but dont give up, you have the power to do it!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

hi nah thanks for your support x x well done for joining slimming world! I no lots of people who have lost lots of weight doing it! Are you preparing for ivf too? X x


----------



## Nah (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, Yes i am having my EC Monday morning, its certainly a roller coaster isn't it!! Keep going with the weight loss dont give up xxxx


----------



## Flozzie (Aug 5, 2010)

*Hope *and *Bubble Love* - You wanted to know if anyone had blocked tubes and conceived first time with IVF....I have! I thought of you both this morning and came in search of this thread to say don't give up ladies, NEVER give up


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks soo much flozzie. Its really nice to hear positive news. I always read the if you have hydrosalpinx that the chances of ivf working is near zero! So your fab news gives me abit of hope x thank you sooo much x


----------



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Hi Hope, I've just come across your thread. I was diagnosed with hydro about four weeks ago and like you, just absolutely devastated. Five of my close friends are preg at the mo and it's really hard. I've not told many but those I have told have immdeiately stopped telling me about what's going on which is horrible, it's hard to hear it but now it's even hard that they won't talk to me about it. I know what you mean about wanting to cut yourself off though, I just want to sit at home with DH and ignore the rest of the world. 

On the hydro thing though, I've read a lot of stuff and been told by the consultant that if you have tubes clipped then you have same chance as anyone else with ivf. I am still really struggling trying to get my head round either clipping or having tubes out but as someone on here told me, it's horrible but the bottom line is that they're no good to you as they are. Anyway lots of luck - have everything crossed for you.

Flozzie - AMAZING news congrats. You are an inspiration (and today I really need one!)

x x


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi highlove x life is so unfair sometimes. Im soo sorry to hear your news. I was diagnosed with hydrosalpinx last june and i still cant get my head round it. I was treated quite bad at the Hospital
too which didnt help. I need to loose about another 3 stone to get my bmi down to 29 before i can be reffered back for ivf. And im sure the will say i will have to have my tubes removed. Its true what you said they are no use to us but it just seems so final but then if it helps towards the success of ivf it has to be done x goodluck to you. X it would be really nice to speak to you again as it seems are situation is very similar x take care x x


----------



## FANCYFACE (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Hope,after reading u're post i cud'nt just read and run.Weight loss,blocked tube full of Hydrosalphix(i call it evil juice,because of the damage it does to embryos),loporoscopy,family,colleagues and friends getting pregnant all around you,been there done that.
The weight loss(6stone) was the most difficult part for me,i tried it all lighter life,cambridge,blue pills,even begged for gastric band .I finaly magaged to shift 3stone through eating healthy and excercise and was allowed to self fund.
Then i was diagnosed with having hydro  i could not wait to get rid of it when i saw what it looked like in pictures and on utube,basically it's like walking around with a tube filled with a deadly toxin.Don't worry so much it's not painfull,you just need to take enough time off work and recuperate fully.
I find my colleagues more supportive than my family,my family just avoid discussing this issue like a plauge,so i've decided that i'll discuss it when i'm holding my babies.My friends don't understand the whole process cause i've been going on about it for so long,so i've decided not to bore them anymore,i do however get the casual "how's the ivf going"  

Anyway my injection training appointment with the nurse is on the 14th/10/10 next week then starting treatment early nov .I cannot wait.I'm just keeping positive energy about the end result.

Will keep you posted about the result.Keep the positive energy and good luck with your weight loss you've done great so far and you are almost there.
x x x


----------



## sarahvictoria10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hope

Just wanted to respond to your post as this time last year I was in almost your exact situation. I have blocked tubes with hydrosalpinx and  had to lose weight to have  IVF. We were told that the chances of success were very low. We had the second round of treatment last autumn and we now have a beautiful baby girl who is an absolute miracle. We've been a bit through the mill as she was born very prematurely (not connected to the IVF in any way - I got pre-eclampsia) and she spent the first 9 weeks of her life in intensive care but is now home and healthy. I know its very tough, especially seeing the babies and pregnant women everywhere but stick with it as it is possible, whatever the odds they give you and when it works it makes everything worthwhile!


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi SarahVictoria and Fancyface, thank you for your replies and taking the time to read my posts.. Ive not been online for sometime as ive ruptured my Achilles tendon, trying to work out to get rid of this weight!!!!  doing by best and that happens!!! lol

Congrats to you Sarahvictoria its sooooo fab to hear of success stories, because everywhere i am reading i see hardly anybody with a success story with hydro!!!

fingers x for you fancyface, i wish you all the luck..

It is difficult at the mo as everyone around me seems to be pregnant!!!!  aaarrrrggggghhhh

people try to be supportive but they really just dont understand..

I feel abit like you too, dont want to keep on because it bores everyone..

my boss told me she was preg a few weeks ago, she aid she wanted to tell me first which was nice but......... she said i can See you get angry when we talk about children and babies!!!!! wtf!!!!!!  i would never get angry i am just not like that, if they do talk which is normal, and i feel i cant cope with it i just leave my desk for a while!!!  i was really mad with what she said!! she does not have a clue"!!!!  when i was off last year after having the lap & dye and to be told the dreadful news that i would never have children naturally, she kept ringing me everyday asking why i could not talk about it!!!!!    hello Wake up and smell the coffee!!!!!  my mum called her and told exactly what was happening and said to her i just hope this never happens to you!!!!

anyway enough of my ranting, best wishes and goodluck to you both, and thank you again for taking the time to read my thread and reply xxxxx


----------

